# 1978 Cub 81



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Here is my 78 81 Cub Cadet. I got it for $150. It runs very well and seems to have good power for a 8hp Briggs and Stratton. :driving:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

NICE! Where are you shopping?:lmao:


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

I got this off of ebay.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 20, 2011)

That is a nice tractor for 150!!! Was it redone? or all orginal?
Mouse


----------



## markiemark (May 29, 2010)

Its all original.


----------

